# Man with a rabbit



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't know if any of you live in Manchester City Centre like I do, but I know a few do like in Manchester or near so may of seen the same thing. So the other day I was at work (Pizza Hut) and a girl from front of house came running into a kitchen saying a topless man had just came into the restaurant holding a rabbit and asking customers for pizza, money etc. I told my boyfriend when I got home and the next when walking to work he saw the same guy again with the rabbit. He also said the buy was holding its front paws down so couldn't wriggle free. Yesterday I was sat in wetherspoons with the boyfriend and the same guy appeared with the rabbit again. He was asking the customers outside for drinks, money etc again. He then got on a skateboard and went skating off down the street whilst holding the poor bunny. The rabbit looks petrified and extremely scruffy. What can I do for the poor bun? Is there anyone you can report such a thing to? Has anyone else seen him? As I'm sure most of you know rabbits spend most of there day eating and he didn't have any food or water for the rabbit with him also most buns aint a fan of heights, mine tolerates being picked up to get her out of her cage but likes to to put down straight away. I just feel really sorry for the bun and if ever does ask me for money I'm going to offer to buy the rabbit from him cus it looks so sad :devil:

Sorry for the essay I just feel really sorry for the rabbit!


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*rabbit*

years ago when i worked in a shop we used to have a man come in with a rabbit in a carrier bag.We reported him to the rspca even though we had no contact details.He was already known to them and had mental health issues.They didn't remove the rabbit from him,rigtly or wrongly but offered him support in keeping it correctly.They provided a new hutch as well.What the ultimate outcome was, I have no idea.


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

Might give the RSPCA a ring apparently hes always around Piccadilly and deansgate


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

My hubby works in the centre and he hasn't seen anyone skateboarding with a rabbit.

We did see a guy, years ago, walking round with a shetland pony.
I phone manchester city council and the RSPCA as he was just walking around Piccadilly with the pony. Now, do you know any grazing or stables within the city centre? Nope, niether did Manchester Council either.
All I know was that they had had other reports and someone was on the way to try and follow him to find out where it was being kept.

Guy with skateboard and rabbit. Stop him, have a word. a strong one if needed.
Then just make sure the rabbit gets a full vet check up before taking home.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

What on earth? I'll have to keep an eye out for him... Odd. Oh and Pimperella, check my album for pics of the babies from the Amel you sold me.


----------



## MrDimmu (Oct 17, 2007)

There is a facebook group for this guy


----------



## MrDimmu (Oct 17, 2007)

Login | Facebook

Link should work not sure


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

MrDimmu said:


> Login | Facebook
> 
> Link should work not sure
> 
> ...


 
That Second one sat one the seat looks very ill. It's sitting in an ill position, hunched up and looking very dejected :gasp:


----------



## MrDimmu (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah i never actually seen this guy, i just seen the facebook group one time and i also seen picutres randomly

Gotta say i dont think its in the rabbits best health


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

ill? Does that mean a bunny is ill? Prince sometimes sits like that when he is in the house, should we take him to the vets?

Well this is an odd one, mind I used to take my ferrets out and about with me on a lead...


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

That is probly the weirdest thing ive ever seen two bunnies on the bus with a half naked black man......! :gasp:

Poor buns!!


----------



## MrDimmu (Oct 17, 2007)

BabyBlonde said:


> ill? Does that mean a bunny is ill? Prince sometimes sits like that when he is in the house, should we take him to the vets?
> 
> Well this is an odd one, mind I used to take my ferrets out and about with me on a lead...


i cant quote if ill or not, but i used to walk aroudn with my friends rats in my hood etc when i was younger, but that was only out for short times, this guy takes the Rabbits out day and night etc

I cant see it being great for there health


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

BabyBlonde said:


> ill? Does that mean a bunny is ill? Prince sometimes sits like that when he is in the house, should we take him to the vets?
> 
> Well this is an odd one, mind I used to take my ferrets out and about with me on a lead...


 
That rabbit is hollow on the sides, has a dejected position and has staining around it's nose. Anyone who can't see that it's ill. Don't get a rabbit cause you'd be leaving it suffering.
There is a difference between a rabbit sitting normally and one that is in pain.


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

BabyBlonde said:


> ill? Does that mean a bunny is ill? Prince sometimes sits like that when he is in the house, should we take him to the vets?
> 
> Well this is an odd one, mind I used to take my ferrets out and about with me on a lead...


I've seen the one of the rabbits (never seen him with 2) many times now and it did look ill, glazed eyes, matted fur and just not healty looking.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Urg, some people just make me so angry!! poor buns!!!! :censor::censor:


----------

